# The Rules..



## Chris6647 (Dec 31, 2004)

if its possible to make it work, then i thought that after u had registerd, u where forced to the Rules topic and had to stay there for like 20 secs.... or you could mail the rules together with the validasion email...

its just an idea to make the n00bs more aware of the rules.. ^^

what do you think?


----------



## djgarf (Dec 31, 2004)

we are always looking for new ways to get people to read the rules before they post but some people will NEVER read them no matter what u do :/


----------



## Chris6647 (Dec 31, 2004)

you could at least try it...think about it...if all the new members were forced to view the page with the rules in some time, then im sure that some of them will read it... then u just have to make the NO ROM LINKS rule more visible, bigger size etc..


----------



## dice (Dec 31, 2004)

there's no harm in trying though is there?


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 31, 2004)

How about an auto eye-to-word scanner? It knows if you're reading it or not.


----------



## Chris6647 (Dec 31, 2004)

or you could(dunno if its possible) make so that the new ones who had just registerd wernt able to view the real forums before he had seen the rules and afterwords taken a test in it to see if he had read it^^ lol


----------



## djgarf (Dec 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Chris6647 @ Dec 31 2004 said:


> or you could(dunno if its possible) make so that the new ones who had just registerd wernt able to view the real forums before he had seen the rules and afterwords taken a test in it to see if he had read it^^ lol


youre not the first person to suggest all new members take a test on the rules before they can post


----------



## wzeroc (Dec 31, 2004)

i think you should put the continue link somewhere in the rules. there was a site which i can't remember (unfortunately) that forces me to read the whole rules because the continue link on the bottom of the page forwards me to a nasty webpage when i click on the link without reading the rules and just press continue.


----------



## Chris6647 (Dec 31, 2004)

ive tried that too( just not with the rules but with some prog i installed)... but i just went to the buttom and clicked next without rreading anything... so i htink people would to the same thing if we did so.. ^^


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 31, 2004)

XeroCreative did something like that, called "Newbie University"... but people in the IRC channel started handing out the answers to people...


----------



## Teck- (Dec 31, 2004)

On my boards we've received several suggestions about forcing members to read the rules. One of the answers was that people wouldn't be bothered with it and just leave the site as it's too complicated to get in.


----------



## dice (Dec 31, 2004)

I just think the original idea should be given a go. It isn't hard to do and it isn't as though we've done it yet, stop bitching about it and give it a go.

All that needs to be done is to make sure that newly registered members are taken directly to the rules page/topic where at the top it says in red something along the lines of "you must read and follow these rules, failure to do so may cause a punishment of the gbatemp staff's choice" (I'm not good at saying stuff like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

and then just list the basic rules (or the main ones):

- No rom/warez links (explain why and what the purpose of this site is etc -perhaps offer #gbatemp as an alternative to collecting roms-) *and for God's sake remove the scenes links page*
- No spamming (say what it means)
- no offensice comments/images (like porn, racism or attacking another member personally)
- Sig and avater space (just use kivan's topic as an example)
- etc

^ Those shouldn't take up more than several sentences and yes people WILL read it (look how many people got off to the wrong start here but have since become one of the well known and dedicated members), not everyone will do so but it doesn't mean that no one will.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Dec 31, 2004)

How about putting a week delay between when someone registers and when they can post? I don't know if it's possible but it might mean some people would read some of the board and get an idea of how it works rather than coming across it, thinking 'OMG! A romz sitez!", registering and posting immediately looking for roms.

Of course, like sending the rules with registration (which I think is a good idea), it won't get to everyone but could help.

Dogg.


----------



## dice (Dec 31, 2004)

no way either the member would get fed up of waiting or would probably forget about the site.


----------



## Jei (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, do the way Dice said: Put on the registration form only simple versions of the official rules, in small and objective sentences, then point out that if one wants to know more about the rules, to view the rule topic somewhere on the boards...

Believe me, it works... it worked on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, on the time I registered here, yeah, I did read the whole rules, just because I was tired to get my ass kicked out of Irc channels (not GbaTemp's) due to not reading rules


----------



## Chris6647 (Dec 31, 2004)

its great to see that you guys support my idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... now we just need some admins/mods to support it aswell, and to make it work.. ^^


----------



## Darkforce (Dec 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Chris6647 @ Dec 31 2004 said:


> if its possible to make it work, then i thought that after u had registerd, u where forced to the Rules topic and had to stay there for like 20 secs.... or you could mail the rules together with the validasion email..


Actually I don't understand why this would be so hard to do... you could just have the page with the rules on auto forward after 'x' number of seconds to an accept or decline page, or have it so you can't click the accept box until 'x' number of seconds have passed.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes it's easy enough. We will implement an idea of this kind sometime in the near future. Probably a text input box that requires them to type "I will not ask for ROMs" and a clear set of rules before they can register.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 31, 2004)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 31 2004 said:


> *and for God's sake remove the scenes links page*


There are no ROM links on the Scene Links page anymore. They were removed a couple of months ago. Now it's just emulators and other legal programs.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 31, 2004)

Costello and I have been working on a possible solution to this problem, but if that doesn't pan out, I will have to implement the Auto Noob Suspender.


----------



## Chris6647 (Dec 31, 2004)

if its possible to make it work, then i thought that after u had registerd, u where forced to the Rules topic and had to stay there for like 20 secs.... or you could mail the rules together with the validasion email...

its just an idea to make the n00bs more aware of the rules.. ^^

what do you think?


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Dec 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Dec 31 2004 said:


> I will have to implement the Auto Noob Suspender.


Sounds Promising


----------



## teh_raf3 (Dec 31, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I will have to implement the Auto Noob Suspender.Â



Well well, how about a sound warning every time a member logs on
(who knew microsoft sam was usefull after all)

http://users.pandora.be/teh_raf3/lol.mp3


----------



## Fusion Master (Jan 2, 2005)

I like the idea of hiding the validation link in the rules in the validation email. Noobs will have to at least have to take a quick look through them to find the link.

Rah!!! Rockspida


----------



## lutomes (Jan 2, 2005)

I think just have a "Newbie University" where all the question have a NO answer so it doesnt matter if anyone gives them away. The questions can be:

Are you allowed to ask for roms Yes/No
Are you allowed to ask for links to roms Yes/No
Are you allowed to ask for links to rom sites Yes/No
Are you allowed to post links to roms Yes/No
Are you allowed to post links to rom sites Yes/No

Then at least the newbs would realise before they can even post. Regardless of their reading of the rules or not.


----------



## Jei (Jan 2, 2005)

*agrees on lutomes' idea ^-^*
That could work, pretty intuitive.


----------

